# Camo Dipping



## Gasportsj7 (Jan 23, 2014)

Do any of ya'll know anyone that does camo dipping for cheap? maybe they are just getting into it.. or they do it on the side? Or just anyone in general that does a good job. Thanks in advance. Just trying to get a few different quotes, because I have a lot of stuff that I want dipped.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Jan 23, 2014)

The thing about dipping is its expensive because you have to buy the camo pattern.  If you are wanting name brand camo its going to be expensive.  If you are willing to have the off name brand camo then you can do it yourself or find someone relatively cheap.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 23, 2014)

Walmart Flat black spray paint. 96 cents a can. If it rubs off just reach in your blind bag and fix it.


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Jan 23, 2014)

mydipkit.com. If you mess it up, scuff it off before you put the clearcoat on and try again. Let me know if you do it, I'll split an order with you.


----------



## FISHANDHUNT81 (Jan 23, 2014)

I would recommend putting a camo wrap on it. Mossy Oak Graphics(there are other companies also) sells them for around $30.00 after everything. I did my shotgun about a month ago. Just a cheaper option.


----------



## trophyslayer (Jan 23, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Deep-South-Dips/201292466635047

Really good dude to do business with


----------



## RTW441 (Jan 23, 2014)

I watched a video on YouTube where the mossy oak guy wraps a gun and all the pieces are pre cut, all you need is heat and an exactl knife, it's 27.00 bucks plus whatever shipping will be. I haven't done it yet but I would like to on one of my shotguns. Also he shows where if you get tired of it, say you wrap a wood and blued gun, you just apply heat and pull with no left over residue. That's a pretty good deal.


----------



## RTW441 (Jan 23, 2014)

What fishandhunt81 said ^^


----------



## Gasportsj7 (Jan 24, 2014)

duckhunter2010 said:


> mydipkit.com. If you mess it up, scuff it off before you put the clearcoat on and try again. Let me know if you do it, I'll split an order with you.



lets do it man. Im gonna look into it a little more. But im down for going in together. Thanks for all the advice guys. much appreciated.


----------



## killerv (Jan 24, 2014)

paint it yourself


http://www.duckhuntingchat.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=36000


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jan 24, 2014)

Got a buddy his gun has been gone for 4 or 5 weeks still hasn't got it back.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 24, 2014)

Here is the place:

https://www.facebook.com/CamoPRO.LLC?ref=br_tf


----------



## Gasportsj7 (Jan 24, 2014)

Killerv, that looks awesome. I think I might give it a try! thanks for the link.


----------



## Mark K (Jan 24, 2014)

Here is the Mossy Oak Graphics in Bottomland on my sons turkey gun.


----------



## BrentSte (Jan 28, 2014)

Ive been doing a bit of research about dipping and I am gonna try it for myself. From what I have found, its about $200 worth of supplies to dip 4 or 5 guns.

Dunno if its a bargain or not as I paid $165 for the last one i had dipped, when considering the time involved. But if it works out, I will have all kinds of crap dipped in an off brand camo!


----------



## mossygoat (Jan 28, 2014)

BrentSte said:


> Ive been doing a bit of research about dipping and I am gonna try it for myself. From what I have found, its about $200 worth of supplies to dip 4 or 5 guns.
> 
> Dunno if its a bargain or not as I paid $165 for the last one i had dipped, when considering the time involved. But if it works out, I will have all kinds of crap dipped in an off brand camo!



The products you get in a dip kit are not comparable to the products a professional hydrographics shop uses. Also there is a science to dipping products the correct way. YouTube will not show you how it's done! That's like saying "I think I'll change my head gaskets out, let me pull up a video on YouTube." Something's are better left to a professional, that's all I'm saying.


----------

